# Is Anyone Near Harris CAC in Houston?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chance-GR Mix Pup in Harris Cty. Animal -HOUSTONIs Anyone Near Harris CAC in Houston?*

Is Anyone Near Harris CAC in Houston where Chance is?

I just heard from Mo and their van broke down and he doesn't know if it will be fixed in time to go get Chance out of the shelter-the shelter said to call them about 2:00 to see if Chance will be ready to go. He is getting neut. and shots today.

Just thought I'd throw this out here in case Mo and Chance need help.

Please email me if you think you can help and I'll send Mo and Sherry your phone number.

Thanks!!

Harris County Animal Control
HCPHES Veterinary Public Health
612 Canino Road
Houston Texas 77076
Phone (281)999-3191 Fax (281)847-1911


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for someone to help


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

has he called Sheila about this problem? I doubt she could leave work but ya never know


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Amy:

Don't think Sheila can. I know they corresponded by email this am and since she didn't offer I don't think it's possible.

I emld. Mo and Sherry and told them if they want someone at shelter to take Chance to boarding I will pay for it. 

Haven't heard back from them.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Sheila let me know Chance isn't ready to be picked up yet anyways, apparently his neuter has not happened =(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

Really? I'd better reread my email from Sherry. I thought he was ready to go they just have no way of getting him!

Here are the two msgs. from Sherry Tarleton today:

12:21

I spoke to the shelter and Chance is ready to go now but I can't get him today. She said they could keep him until tomorrow. We're trying to figure out a way to get him by Friday AM. for Sheila to get to Dallas. 

1:06 PM 

I just spoke to Sheila and I'm going to meet her on I-45 Friday around 10:00 on her way to Dallas. This shelter is a county pick up for all stray animals. No extras offered.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest from Mo at 7:37 PM, Last night*

From Mo, Last Night.

Hi all,

I just got home from work. The van is still in the shop and will not be ready until late tomorrow afternoon at the earliest as they had to send out for a part. Sherry and I are going to go pick Chance up tomorrow afternoon in her Beetle (it should be a cozy ride home)

From Sherry this morning:
I think he was neutered yesterday. No I do not have a crate for him. We can't bring him inside so now we're trying to come up with what to do with him for 2 days. He'll have to just be outside.


----------

